

Perl 6 built-ins that you never knew you needed - draegtun
http://use.perl.org/~masak/journal/40459

======
ddewey
Wow, I've been looking at Perl 6 stuff for a while and this might be the most
awesome post I've seen. It's like Perl 5, but Perlier :) Reeally looking
forward to golfing in Perl 6.

I can't imagine how I will remember all of the Ways To Do It, though, given
that I'm not likely to use only Perl all the time. There are so many builtins,
operators, etc. that I'll be constantly living in the manual.

